# Parecido al LM317 que me de 3 Amperes



## Alfgu (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola compañeros, a ver si alguien conoce algun integrado que haga las mismas funciones que el LM317 solo que aguante unos 3 amperios (o algo mas para diferentes usos), dado que este integrado solo aguanta 1,5 Amp y no me sirve para conectar en el coche una mini TV portatil que va a 2,1 Amp, 
Toda la ayuda sera agradecida.
Gracias de antemano.

*Edito*: En el defecto que no exista ningun integrado, iré a lo facil con resistencias, que supongo que tambien me servirá, que opinion me dais.

Un saludo.


----------



## apertao (Abr 1, 2007)

el lm350


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 1, 2007)

A que tension funciona la Tele?
Recuerda que debe haber una tension superior a 3V para que regule.


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 2, 2007)

Si perdon por el fallo, la TV funciona a 3,7 voltios, es de bateria a 2,1 Amp, es una TV Woxter Luxor TV 45 con TDT integrada, que seguro que alguno lo conocereis, pero claro la bateria bien cargada solo dura 2,8 horas con la tele y unas 6 horas con video curioso pero cierto (es lo que pone en las especificaciones)

Pues si, el LM350 si que me puede servir, perfectamente

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 2, 2007)

dbereas ponerle un buen disipador o un trozo de hierro/aluminio  ya que si son 2.1A se calentara bastante.


Si tienes por ahi tirado un cargador de telefono movil para choche se puede adaptar para tener una pequeña conmutada eso mejoraria el rendimiento.

Algunos tienen una conmutada de pequeña potencia pero añadiendo un mosfet, una bobina y un diodo pueden dar mas potencia.


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 2, 2007)

No tengo ningun cargador para aprovecharlo, lo haré con el LM350 y lo adaptaré para poder enchufarlo en el coche, adaptadores tengo un par de ellos para coche.
Gracias.


----------



## jona (Abr 2, 2007)

hola....
por q no usas el lm 317 como regulador y un tr de paso.
como un tip 35 q soporta unos 25 amp, y sale muchisimos mas barato q ese maldito regulador lm350k.
si bien aca no lo vas a manipular contracortocircuitos,por q es algo fijo.la disipacion q desprendera es tremenda y no esta preparado ese tipo de regulador para andar 2hs o mas de trabajo en 2amp. ya en 1 amp calienta bastante.sumale a esto la temperatura de la carroceria.

aca por lo menos en argentina los lm 350k lm 338k estan vienen muy truchos. y son carisimos.
por lo q usando el lm317 y un tr de paso te ahorras todo ese dolor de cabeza si el regulador no anda o viene fallado.
el lm 317 solo lleva una pequeño un disipador mientras q el tr de paso uno generoso.
conseguite una chapa cualquiera de aluminio y listo.
trata de ubicarlo dentro de una parte fria de el auto por q la temperatura de el auto puede generar q se eleva aun mas la disipacion.
comentanos si te sirve.


----------



## Alfgu (Abr 2, 2007)

Hola jona, aqui en España (por lo menos en la tienda de electronica donde voi a comprar componentes) anda por unos 4 Euros (no es barato pero se puede comprar), me han dado a elegir entre un LM350 pequeño, que seguro que es el que dices tu que se sobrecalienta y se tuesta enseguida y otro considerablemente mas grande que es el que aguanta, he comprado el mas grande, ahora en el coche lo tengo todo calculado, porque si lo coloco en el mismo enchufe del mechero del coche con la calefacion en invierno puede churruscarse, en cambio en verano puesto el aire acondicionado no hay problema, en cambio para no estar que si en verano lo pongo en un sitio y en invieno en otro, lo voi a poner en una zona que no llega calor que es la zona del cenicero central de la parte trasera (detras del freno de mano) el cual lo puedo quitar y como hay chapa debajo se puede atornillar (con sumo cuidado de no atravesar la chapa) y eso como esta en sombra constante puede actuar de disipador, cerca de este espacio está la centralita electronica del coche pero hay espacio suficiente para poder colocarlo.
La idea es buena y es sencillo el circuito, probaré tambien con tu circuito para ver que resultados dan los dos y el mejor se queda puesto
Gracias.


----------

